# Thinking about a WSM 18.5in...would love feedback



## blaw (May 22, 2015)

Hi SMF, this is my first post and I'm excited to be here.

I currently have a MES30, and have been using it to smoke ribs, pork shoulders, and brisket (with great success) for almost 6 months. I'm giving serious consideration into a WSM 18.5in as my first leap into charcoal/wood. I've done a lot of research and read many reviews that rave about the WSM in it's ability to keep consistent temperatures, have great smoke and flavor, and produce quality food from a backyard bbq to competition smoking. 

I wanted to reach out to all WSM owners and hear what you like/dislike about your smokers, and what I should know about making the decision to click "Buy Now" on AMZN. I'm a big "measure three times, cut once" kind of guy, and all feedback and information is welcome.

Appreciate the help


----------



## fwismoker (May 22, 2015)

I have a homemade version.... You'll love it go for it!


----------



## pineywoods (May 22, 2015)

Great smoker but buy the bigger one you never can have "too much" room


----------



## blaw (May 22, 2015)

I've looked into the 22in, but I've heard that temperature is hard to control (and get under 275), and you go through a lot of charcoal?


----------



## fwismoker (May 22, 2015)

Pineywoods said:


> Great smoker but buy the bigger one you never can have "too much" room


Found an easy way to expand the capacity and it will only cost 3 dollars if you already have a hinged Weber grate.

If you have 2 Weber hinged it'll do even more.   Just thought of this concept yesterday.  I was going to buy a craycort CI insert and pull some sections to be able to grate cook and hang meat at the same time.    I think i'd like this hinged grate concept much better anyway plus it didn't cost anything. 

With different combinations i'd guess you can do ...

6-8 racks of ribs and 2 large pork butts

Maybe 4-6 chickens and the grate area to cook whatever

The possibilities are endless but all I know is the 18.5 could cook a crap load of food and the 22.5 could do even more....or 30 and 55 gallon UDS 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-bi-color-sweet-corn-wsm-owners-uds-read-this

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/196129/its-not-a-pit-barrel-cooker#post_1377093


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 22, 2015)

I recently purchased a 18.5 off craigslist. Works great, easy to run but compared to my mini-WSM's it eat charcoal too. Since I typically don't cook for more than 4 i probably won't use the 18 often.


----------



## fwismoker (May 22, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I recently purchased a 18.5 off craigslist. Works great, easy to run but compared to my mini-WSM's it eat charcoal too. Since I typically don't cook for more than 4 i probably won't use the 18 often.


Case look how much charcoal i used on that kabob cook (1/2 chimney and half of that was partial burnt stuff) and this CSR cook from today (1/2 chimney) and have some left over..... and tell me it's not efficient compared to the mini.   God knows i love the mini but 18" aint too bad in efficiency if it's used right.  

I wanna see you hang some meat from it and use it more!   ...that's an order. ;)


----------



## welshrarebit (May 22, 2015)

I have the 22.5 WSM, mini-WSM, 22.5 kettle and a weber genesis gasser. I use the mini and the kettle the most but it's nice to have R2D2 and the gasser when I need them!

I'd say build yourself a mini and watch craigslist for a WSM for half price or less. There are some great threads on mini builds in the mini-WSM section.


----------



## aggie94 (May 25, 2015)

After looking at both the 18.5 inch and 14 inch in a store, I plan on going with the 18.5.  The 14 inch looks tiny, it may not use much charcoal but I think it would be hard to put a brisket or ribs on it.  Sounds like those who have it make it work.  Have seen a few different listing for a new 18.5 WSM on ebay, they're around $280 with free shipping and no tax.  How does that compare to the deal with Amazon?


----------



## b-one (May 25, 2015)

I "think" sometimes I should have bought the 22.5 but outside a whole packer everything usally fits well in a 18.5 WSM. Craigslist would be great if you found one on there!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 25, 2015)

I have an 18.5 & a mini WSM.... I like them both but tend to use the mini more often !  I have to agree with Woody, build ya a mini & look on CL for a deal on a bigger one if ya need it !  Usually mini builds are $100 at most !


----------



## trueteam (May 29, 2015)

I started with 18.5 and ended up getting a 22.5 too. I usually use the 18.5. I love the WSM. You can't go wrong with any size.


----------



## chevytech77 (May 31, 2015)

Love my 18.5 WSM. I take ours camping with us and I wanted something that didn't take up a ton of room under the tonneau cover of the pickup and the 18.5 fits great by still gives me enough room for most everything I cook.


----------



## smoke-alo (Jun 1, 2015)

I am newer to smoking also and that is the same route I went. I used the MES for about a year and then wanted to try a charcoal smoker so I purchased a WSM 18.5. I love it! Very easy to use. So far I've smoked ribs, chicken, pork shoulder, brisket, and a meatloaf on the WSM. It has become addicting over the last few months. I would recommend the WSM to anyone and you can also Google the virtual bullet to get a lot more info on the WSM. 

Ryan


----------



## drewed (Jun 1, 2015)

blaw said:


> I've looked into the 22in, but I've heard that temperature is hard to control (and get under 275), and you go through a lot of charcoal?


I have the 22.5.  If you try to run it like the smaller ones( minion method,) you will chew threw the charcoal, and it will run hot.  However, if you use the "fuse" method it runs at 225 all day long.


----------



## jp61 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ever since I purchased my 22.5" WSM the only thing I use the MES 40" for is smoking sausage and cheese 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## blaw (Jun 7, 2015)

Drewed said:


> I have the 22.5.  If you try to run it like the smaller ones( minion method,) you will chew threw the charcoal, and it will run hot.  However, if you use the "fuse" method it runs at 225 all day long.


This is great feedback everyone, thank you. Drew, can you help me understand (or point me in the right direction) of a Minion vs Fuse and why you would want to use one over the other?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 7, 2015)

FWIsmoker said:


> Case look how much charcoal i used on that kabob cook (1/2 chimney and half of that was partial burnt stuff) and this CSR cook from today (1/2 chimney) and have some left over..... and tell me it's not efficient compared to the mini.   God knows i love the mini but 18" aint too bad in efficiency if it's used right.
> 
> I wanna see you hang some meat from it and use it more!   ...that's an order. ;)  :biggrin:



I still don't understand why people waste fuel and heat lighting a chimney. Especially you the king of the side light method. Probably one of the most efficient ways to light s charcoal smoker. No spent fuel and all the heat remains in the smoker.


----------



## gary s (Jun 7, 2015)

Lots of good info you got !!

Gary


----------



## drewed (Jun 7, 2015)

blaw said:


> This is great feedback everyone, thank you. Drew, can you help me understand (or point me in the right direction) of a Minion vs Fuse and why you would want to use one over the other?


the fuse will use less fuel.  Also the 22.5 can have an issue of staying at lower temps, especially when new. 

You can google up minion method and fuse method.   There is good info on it, but it links to another site and that might be frowned on


----------



## drewed (Jun 8, 2015)

Expanded from above.  These are not my photos, I've swiped them from a google search.

The Minion Method says to pour unlit coals in the ring and pour a chimney of hot coals on top. As the hot coals burn out the new coals fire up. The Minion method is much better at keeping the temp steady because it lights new coals as the old ones burn out.  A modification to this is to light the coal with a torch stuck through one of the lower vents.













1-minion-method.jpg



__ drewed
__ Jun 8, 2015






A modified Minion Method is called the Donut. Get a medium sized bag of  briquettes. Fill a Weber chimney half way (40 coals), light them, and wait until they are all coated with white ash. The exact number of coals will vary depending on the brand you use and the weather. Fill the ring with unlit coals into the fire ring, and dig a hole in the center all the way down and about 8" wide forming a charcoal donut. Bury 3 to 4 chunks of wood in the donut at different distances from the center. Then pour the hot coals into the hole. The hot coals begin to burn out after a while but as they do, they ignite the coals near them and the new coals ignite the coals near them so the fire moves from the center to the edges.













donut.jpg



__ drewed
__ Jun 8, 2015






I prefer the FUSE method for the 22.5 WSM because this unit tends to run hotter than the smaller units (especially when new) and the fuse helps me keep the temp down.  Create a donut as above as in the modified Minion but don’t make a full circle.  Leave about 8" empty so it is a big C shape.  Try to leave the empty space under your thermometer if you have it stuck into the side of the WSM.   IF you really want to steady the temps, you could but bricks or a big stone in the middle to absorb the heat and radiate it back, but make sure that they are fully dry.   I wouldn't want to have a stone explode from steam pressure in my WSM!   Light the end of the FUSE with a weber paraffin cube or two.













fuse.jpg



__ drewed
__ Jun 8, 2015


----------



## chevytech77 (Jun 8, 2015)

I use the "doughnut" (as its called in the example above, I was taught it as the minion method) method to light my 18.5 wsm. Depending on how much of a chimney I put in the middle it will burn between 225-275 for a solid 7 hours with no more fuel, just wood for smoke. I try to bury as much wood in the fuel ring as possible to I don't have to add much later during the smoke.


----------



## carlo olivares (Jun 12, 2015)

did you end up getting the 18.5 in? i think youll love it. 

while youre shopping on amazon, get yourself a maverick et 733. theyre great for long cooks- you can even take naps and the alarm will wake you. 

remember to foil your water pan when you use it. i didnt foil mine and it ran out of water and the grease burnt on it :( i think i scratched some of the porcelain coating off while scraping off the burnt fat :(


----------



## dmarkj22 (Jun 16, 2015)

I just bought my 18 WSM and I absolutely love it. It is so easy to use and it produces spectacular results every time.  I cannot believe how easy it is to maintain a low, steady temperature in this thing. I've seen mine burn at 225 for hours and hours without even needing to add more fuel. Imho, you will not find a better, easier to use, bang for your buck smoker than The WSM.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 16, 2015)

blaw said:


> I've looked into the 22in, but I've heard that temperature is hard to control (and get under 275), and you go through a lot of charcoal?


All WSM's run hot when new, after about a dozen smokes all the joints seal up and it becomes easier to run at lower temps. Also counter intuitive to standard thought.... a bigger denser charcoal pile burns slower and longer than a loose partial load in the 22.5" WSM. The small pile gets a lot of air all at once and burns hot and fast where as the larger pile burns at a slower more even rate.

I use two basic loads half a ring  for smokes of 10 hrs. or less and a full ring for anything longer. In the summer I can run 22+ hrs at 250° on a 20 lb. bag of charcoal, in the winter I wrap my smoker with a welding blanket and I can get about 18+ hrs on the same load.


----------



## blaw (Jun 16, 2015)

This has provided tons of great information. I was just at Bass Pro Shop this afternoon, saw the 18.5, and think it's going to be perfect. Last question (more of preference) that I have. Lump (wood) charcoal or charcoal briquettes and why? I'm no purist, but want to make sure everything tastes and smells good.


----------



## aggie94 (Jun 16, 2015)

I kept hearing about how great lump charcoal was so I tried a bag and wasn't impressed.  For me it seemed to burn up quick so I went back to regular charcoal.  If someone here likes lump charcoal jump in the discussion.


----------



## drewed (Jun 17, 2015)

blaw said:


> This has provided tons of great information. I was just at Bass Pro Shop this afternoon, saw the 18.5, and think it's going to be perfect. Last question (more of preference) that I have. Lump (wood) charcoal or charcoal briquettes and why? I'm no purist, but want to make sure everything tastes and smells good.





Aggie94 said:


> I kept hearing about how great lump charcoal was so I tried a bag and wasn't impressed.  For me it seemed to burn up quick so I went back to regular charcoal.  If someone here likes lump charcoal jump in the discussion.


Lump tends to burn hotter for a shorter length of time.  This is not what you want when smoking.  A lot of smokers use plain old Kingsford, in the blue bag (KBB.)  It is relatively cheap, and very consistent.  It does tend to make a good amount of ash, and may or may not contain "unnatural" binders.  IF you are worried about that, although people have been using KBB for a really long time with no problems, you can find briquette charcoal "all-natural," with things like corn starch as the binder.  My personal favorite is "Sale," but only for known brands.  I stay away from "discount" or "generic" type brands as they tend to be inferior in terms of quality.  KBB or royal oak are my go-to brands.

Kingsford has come out with variations on their blue bag - Competition, hickory, apple, etc.  You can use these, but you will pay more for less, and I haven't noticed a flavor increase in the smoker.  

Just stay away from "Match light," or using lighter fluid.  That will give you an off taste.  I do use the Weber Cubes to light and do not notice any flavor from them.  But I don't have the meat on when I light.  I light, get the fire going, close the lid, bring smoker to temp, then add the meat.


----------



## jcollins (Jun 17, 2015)

I have the 14.5 and i love it i want a bigger one but its not in the budget, so i intend on building a 55gal UDS for hopefully around 150. With the exception of full packer briskets and full racks of ribs most things fit easily. As far as the charcoal set up for now i use the regular minion method and i easily get around 6 to 8 hours of constant heat with out having to add charcoal, but i plan on tying the side light method for my next smoke.


----------



## timberjet (Jun 17, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I still don't understand why people waste fuel and heat lighting a chimney. Especially you the king of the side light method. Probably one of the most efficient ways to light s charcoal smoker. No spent fuel and all the heat remains in the smoker.


I only use a half dozen briquettes in my chimney so no waste of fuel. I do see guys using a whole chimney all the time on here. I also never use it right side up but always upside down. This applies to the kettle as well as the wsm and the drum.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 17, 2015)

timberjet said:


> I only use a half dozen briquettes in my chimney so no waste of fuel. I do see guys using a whole chimney all the time on here. I also never use it right side up but always upside down. This applies to the kettle as well as the wsm and the drum.


Actually you are wasting fuel. Anytime you burn any amount of fuel outside the smoker you aren't taking full advantage of it. Just food for thought.


----------



## fdannyw (Jun 17, 2015)

I bought my 22.5 a month ago and love it and and after learning the donut I don't use to much charcoal


----------



## blaw (Jun 27, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger on the WSM 18.5. Excited to get going, and learn how to make some authentic smoked bbq.

Thank you everyone for your support and wisdom.


----------



## carlo olivares (Jun 27, 2015)

enjoy


----------



## fdannyw (Jun 27, 2015)

Congrats on the new smoker you will love it


----------



## jcollins (Jun 29, 2015)

Congrats and welcome to the WSM cult


----------

